# 15' high 16' wide Clown Facade



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wanted something impressive for the front of the house so I built this.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very Cool!!!!! Yeah, that's pretty darn impressive!!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That'll get their attention!!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bigger IS Better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely an attention grabber.


----------



## Zombie Sid (Oct 5, 2011)

really nice... don't you have to worry about wind?


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Nixie, Coojdjtv, Screamingscarecrow, Tcass01, and Spooky1


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

It is very secure and the wind in Louisiana is pretty sad most of the time. Also it was only up for two days for our Halloween party.


Zombie Sid said:


> really nice... don't you have to worry about wind?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been thinking of doing a clown theme next year, this is perfect


----------

